
My DIY Underlit LED (Hikaru) Skirt - grej
http://imgur.com/a/cAyO2
======
kalleboo
If you can look past the skimpy pictures there is an interesting message in
there:

> Some of the Western women were nice. Some not. Compared to China the female
> Maker scene in the West seems incredibly conservative and hostile to women
> who don't conform to the blue hair and tattoos, zero-risk-non-conformist
> look:-) Eccentric clothing and body-modification is ok- but only if it's the
> same kind they have. Because if we look sexy the evil men will never take us
> seriously

~~~
hackuser
She can dress however she wants, of course. But consider a couple of things
not about her, but about us:

1) What if she was not a 'hot', young woman and did the same thing?
Overweight? Middle-aged? A guy? Would this project be on the front page of HN
and otherwise getting so much attention?

2) Imagine your 14-year-old daughter or little sister, who is interested in
tech, sees this. What will she think her success depends on? What will she
think society (and her future peers at HN) values in her, her legs or her
mind? What prospects will she see to be a hacker and escape being pigeon-holed
as a sex object in a community and in offices full of young men?

3) What's the top-rated comment on this HN thread discussing, her project or
her appearance? (As of this moment, the latter.)

~~~
pmelendez
> who is interested in tech, sees this. What will she think her success
> depends on?

Is this success though? I think this is being overanalyzed. Here an attractive
woman who also like DIY stuff is showing up how she made her skirt, but I
think that is far from "success" (also which definition of success?).

Some people would look at her body and others would look at what she did. If
my hypothetical daughter would have those doubts I would tell her to focus on
what this woman did instead on how she look.

>What prospects will she see to be a hacker and escape being pigeon-holed as a
sex object in a community and in offices full of young men?

Well that's this young woman problem (although I suspect she likes the
attention). For other women in tech, I think they can follow other path and
still get recognition (Who doesn't love Lady Ada creations?)

------
nothrabannosir
I would never have guessed this needed so much tinkering and electronics. It's
not immediately clear because all the pics show the same light, but the color
is controlled using an app and it has (apparently) 3-5h battery life.

 _> Not only can our skirts match colors, they can chance in sync or strobe in
complex patters across a group._

That's awesome! Neat trick.

------
a2tech
This was originally posted on reddit.com/r/DIY this morning with the mod and
creator working together to limit the number of shitty comments. If you want
to talk about the skirt/electronics with the actual maker the post is here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY/comments/3c9l2m/my_diy_underlit...](https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY/comments/3c9l2m/my_diy_underlit_led_hikaru_skirt_updated/)

------
rawnlq
She has an interesting FAQ/bio:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/3c7gg1/thats_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/3c7gg1/thats_why_i_support_open_source/csta675)

Direct link: [http://pastebin.com/V3474kYs](http://pastebin.com/V3474kYs)

~~~
bnolsen
real girls actually wear clothes in public. especially chinese. she's being
over the top blatant.

~~~
benedikt
So what?

------
rhizome31
I love how she breaks the bimbo and geek stereotypes by following her own
combination of personal interests. Very inspiring character.

~~~
mbrutsch
She is my hero.

------
SlyShy
Awesome that SexyCyborg manages to promote hardware hacking, sex positivity,
and Shenzhen all at once.

------
chinathrow
And v2: [http://imgur.com/a/EonaF](http://imgur.com/a/EonaF)

------
XorNot
The lighting is a bit off putting standalone. It feels like it really needs to
be paired with some type of upper body/necklace/arms effect to balance it out.

------
KaiserPro
Is there anyway to split up the one HUUGe battery into a number of smaller
ones? so that the battery box isn't so large?

~~~
KaiserPro
Turns out there is; [http://imgur.com/a/EonaF](http://imgur.com/a/EonaF)

------
buraksarica
Very enlightening.

------
phkahler
Are you sure it's a skirt and not a really wide belt? yeah yeah this isn't /.
so there's no "funny".

